# got my CAMO European  mount back today!!



## kentuckychuck (Mar 31, 2009)

Wanted to do something different this mount I think will look nice in my hunting cabin.  What do yall think???


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 31, 2009)

That is Sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perkins (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks great! did you kill that deer in Kentucky?? or is it a pick up? either way it's a fine buck. give us the low down.


----------



## texwilliams (Mar 31, 2009)

That is awesome... How did they do it??


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 31, 2009)

That is nice who did it?


----------



## creekbender (Mar 31, 2009)

man i like that


----------



## Alaska (Mar 31, 2009)

interesting!


----------



## bh98 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet mount!!!


----------



## Full Pull (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats a great Dip job on the Camo nice Mount.
What did they get for doing that .


----------



## dpoole (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks much better than bone . Personal choice. Very nice i like it.


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 1, 2009)

man thats bad


----------



## kentuckychuck (Apr 1, 2009)

*european mt.*

My taxidermist here in Jackson first showed me a european mount he had dipped earlier this year.  So I decided to have my European mount that he had done dipped.   I am not sure of the process involved but I have been over to the shop and seen him dipping everything from guns to deer, he's dipped wingbone calls for me, turtle shells, you name it.  If you are interested in having a mount dipped you can contact Howie Doerr he is located in Locust Grove, GA  404/502-6287.   

The deer was harvested in KY several years ago he was an older buck that was with a hot doe during the rut.  He was probably upwards of 8 years old and weighed in at 275 pounds and on the down hill slide.  But a good management buck.  Never really pulled a tape on him.  Still a nice buck!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 1, 2009)

I like it!, good looking mount.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it !!!! That thing looks AWESOME !!!!! Maybe I can kill a nice one next season and have that done.


----------



## enp1404 (Apr 4, 2009)

thats sick awesome!!!!!


----------



## GAGE (Apr 4, 2009)

Never seen that before, very cool!


----------



## curtis lowe (Apr 5, 2009)

thats cool man.
i think i might try that.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 6, 2009)

very nice, i like it!!


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats cool !!!  how much dose something like that run $$$ ?


----------



## Luckybuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely different, but I like.


----------



## JW2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------



## hoghunter17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats sick!!
awsome mount 
who did it man???


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## ponyboy (Apr 18, 2009)

hoghunter17 said:


> Thats sick!!
> awsome mount
> who did it man???



read the above post........


----------



## jason bales (Apr 19, 2009)

i seen that at hillsman they just wanted to much but would love to have one like that looks great


----------

